# Why was it neccessary to liquidate IBRC



## cronley (10 Feb 2013)

Dont understand why liquidating IBRC was neccessary part of the deal with the ECB. Could the ECB deal have been done without liquidating IBRC. Im not defender of IBRC - just curious about the reasons for liquidating.


----------

